# Newbie help



## Rhiannon Thunell (Apr 11, 2017)

I live in Greenwood on the south side of Indianapolis. Does anyone know any good morel hunting spots in the area?


----------



## parrothead (Apr 14, 2016)

Did you check Camp Atterbury?


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Just head south to any state grounds. The further away from the parking lot you get the better your odds are. Try to hunt edges & sides of valleys as that's normally where dead elms and moisture will be. I'm strictly an elm hunter and there's not enough of them there to keep me interested, not trying to discourage you as I've always found a small mess every time I've went. Make sure you have GPS is you to Morgan Monroe as it's very large. And spray plenty of deet as ticks can come in biblical proportions there.


----------

